# Prince (46.5 sloping)



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

anyone owns a Prince in size 46.5 sloping?

i'm considering getting a Prince but i might have to settle for a size 46.5 sloping with my BB centre to saddle top at 69cm. I'm not sure if the size 50 is too big for me. I traditional frame design looks great, but i wonder if the sloping size looks as good.

anyone with pics of a size 46.5 prince?


----------



## ibrahms (Sep 8, 2008)

*pics of 50cm price with saddle-BB 69cm*

My BB center to saddle top is the same as yours, 69cm. I'm 173cm in height, with 79cm inseam. I hesitated between the 50cm the 46.5cm, and finally made up my mind on the 50cm, as I like the look of tradition frame. 

The 50cm prince of spain fit me very well when it arrived.

You can see the picture, the Saddle-BB is exactly 69cm. Wish it helps.


----------



## sanzan (Mar 18, 2008)

*My 46,5 Prince ...*

I´m 176 cm in heigt. I can give you the advice not to buy a too big frame - like i did before! My Paris was a 51,5 and i couldn´t find the right position on the bike.

For more pics visit my galler here: http://home.sprit.org/sanzan/gallery2/v/radsport/prince08/


----------



## Mirra (Feb 18, 2009)

sanzan said:


> I´m 176 cm in heigt. I can give you the advice not to buy a too big frame - like i did before! My Paris was a 51,5 and i couldn´t find the right position on the bike.
> 
> For more pics visit my galler here: http://home.sprit.org/sanzan/gallery2/v/radsport/prince08/


I can't believe that a size 46,5 Prince will fit you right with 176cm. My girlfriend is 160cm and just got her size 44 FP3. And it fits fine. The 44 is sooo small, the 46,5s won't be that much bigger.
I am 183cm and tested a size 53 Prince a while ago. It was way to small for me. Even with 11cm stem.
I ended up ordering a size 55 for me.


----------



## sanzan (Mar 18, 2008)

Mirra said:


> I can't believe that a size 46,5 Prince will fit you right with 176cm. My girlfriend is 160cm and just got her size 44 FP3. And it fits fine. The 44 is sooo small, the 46,5s won't be that much bigger.
> I am 183cm and tested a size 53 Prince a while ago. It was way to small for me. Even with 11cm stem.
> I ended up ordering a size 55 for me.


You can´t believe? Before I bought the 46,5 frame, I also couldn´t believe!

I´m 176 in height, but i have short legs and a longer upper part of the body. I use a 12cm stem and a seatpost with 4,5cm setback. So I got the perfect position on the bike!

By the way: If you don´t have long legs, always choose the smaller frame. That´s my advice. I have a lot of experience in position on the bike and most of the hobby riders choose a too big frame - and their saddle height is too big. Look at the pros, like they sit on their bikes.


----------



## Mirra (Feb 18, 2009)

sanzan said:


> You can´t believe? Before I bought the 46,5 frame, I also couldn´t believe!
> 
> I´m 176 in height, but i have short legs and a longer upper part of the body. I use a 12cm stem and a seatpost with 4,5cm setback. So I got the perfect position on the bike!
> 
> By the way: If you don´t have long legs, always choose the smaller frame. That´s my advice. I have a lot of experience in position on the bike and most of the hobby riders choose a too big frame - and their saddle height is too big. Look at the pros, like they sit on their bikes.


If you need to have such a large setback post and long stem why you don't get the larger frame? If you have to choose such items to get the right fit the frame size can't be the right one. How long is your inseam?
I can only repeat that the size 44 (which is not that much smaller than the 46,5) looks like a kids bike. Geometry is also not perfect on the little ones. Just look at the angles.
I also don't like large frames and went for the 55 with 55,7 headtube length and a 120mm stem. I testrode a Tarmac SL2 size 56 wich felt to large for me. But I also rode a 53 Pinarello which was way to small for me (I already told that). But if you are feeling ok on your bike it is fine.


----------



## sanzan (Mar 18, 2008)

Mirra said:


> If you need to have such a large setback post and long stem why you don't get the larger frame? If you have to choose such items to get the right fit the frame size can't be the right one. How long is your inseam?
> I can only repeat that the size 44 (which is not that much smaller than the 46,5) looks like a kids bike. Geometry is also not perfect on the little ones. Just look at the angles.
> I also don't like large frames and went for the 55 with 55,7 headtube length and a 120mm stem. I testrode a Tarmac SL2 size 56 wich felt to large for me. But I also rode a 53 Pinarello which was way to small for me (I already told that). But if you are feeling ok on your bike it is fine.


Inseam: 79 cm. 

Do you think that you know how i can find my position on the bike? I know you can´t!

It´s simple: Short legs - short seattube. Longer upper part of the body - longer headtube. And to get this longer headtube I have to use a 12cm stem and the seatpost with 4,5cm setback. And i use a 170cm crank.

Just take a look at the pros bikes. Why do they use 13-15cm stems? For example look at Joaquim Rodriguez´s or Damiano Cunego´s bike. Also Tom Boonen uses a small frame if you take a look at his size.


----------



## Mirra (Feb 18, 2009)

Boonen used a 583mm seattube and 595 toptube frame for Roubaix. He is 8-9cm taller than me but that frame would be way too large for me. So I can't see he is running it small. 
If you are fine on yours it is ok but I would have taken a non sloping frame. At least a 50 or 51 one. They have better geometry and also have better looking. 
But it is up to you of course.


----------

